# Myrtle Beach license



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll be heading out there for a week and am planning on doing most of my fishing from the beach. Do I need a license to fish from shore around the 14th street pier?


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

My buddy goes to Myrtle every year and is going next week and has his license. I got to NC every year and you need one. Just like I fish in PA for years and years and you need one.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes and you might get checked. You need a saltwater fishing license to fish saltwater in SC unless fishing on a paid pier or licensed charter.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. The posts I read were a decade old. I've always got one when I went out there but it went from 11 bucks to 35 bucks for 1 week. Oh well, one must fish!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah it's been a while since they made it law that you need one. Wasn't always like that. License fees went up during the legislature for declining flounder stocks. Supposed to go to programs to help.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

more than doubled in price this year they must really be going to bite good this yearr


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Any suggestion to increase my chances of getting flounder from shore? Or is it better to go to an inlet?


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

My buddy says he always gets checked down there at some point. They stay ocean front. Now me up in topsail. 15 plus years. Never ever was checked. Never even saw someone. Again ocean front away from piers.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike00027 said:


> Any suggestion to increase my chances of getting flounder from shore? Or is it better to go to an inlet?


Do some searches I've written a lot about it on here. There are plenty in the surf that almost no one targets. You have to keep moving. Kind of like fishing around the perimeter of a largemouth bass pond. Most of the bigger ones right now are coming off of the nearshore reefs and wrecks but there are some in Murrells Inlet.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> Do some searches I've written a lot about it on here. There are plenty in the surf that almost no one targets. You have to keep moving. Kind of like fishing around the perimeter of a largemouth bass pond. Most of the bigger ones right now are coming off of the nearshore reefs and wrecks but there are some in Murrells Inlet.


Thanks for the info! I'll read up on your posts too learn some more!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike00027 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll read up on your posts too learn some more!


Let me know if you have any questions about specifics.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> Let me know if you have any questions about specifics.


Thanks smoothlures! Do you know if any fish will bite any kind of glow baits at night? I have 4" shad and 4 inch squid.


----------

